# مشكله القراد في الكلاب ؟



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 يونيو 2014)

كلبين نفس الشكل الموجود في الصور باولادهم فيهم قراد مش عارف ليهم حل 
تم حقن الكلاب 3 مرات خلال اسبوع وكمان تم الاستحمام بماده للقراد ومازال القراد موجود 

ماذا افعل ؟ حد عنده معلومات للموضوع دا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يونيو 2014)

*انا مش عارفه ويارب حد يدخل يفيد حضرتك

بس ممكن علي ماحد يجي يفيدك
تفيدني وتقولي يعني ايه قراد دا ؟
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا مش عارفه ويارب حد يدخل يفيد حضرتك
> 
> بس ممكن علي ماحد يجي يفيدك
> تفيدني وتقولي يعني ايه قراد دا ؟
> *​


حشرات زي اللي في وجه هذا الكلب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2014)

*قرااااااااااااااااد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الكلاب دول عندك ؟؟​*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2014)

*بص يا باشا

اللى أعرفه عن القراد و اللى فهمته من العمال اللى إشتغلنا معاهم سنين طويلة

القراد دا ليه حل واحد

إعمل عجينة من الدقيق عل الماية بس 

نعيد تانى : دقيق على ماية 

و أقعد بأة إلزق العجينة ديه على الكلب حتة حتة  

هتلاقى القراد لزق فى العجينة 

لو عندك ماكينة حلاقة شعر مخصوص للحيوانات : إحلق لهم خااااااااااااااااالص 

و آدى الدنيا حر مش هيجرالهم حاجة

رأيى الخاص : 

1- إحلق لهم قبل ما تعمل موضوع العجينة دا 
2- إشتغل عليهم بالعجينة
3- دور فى البيت كويس على أى قرادة فى المناطق اللى بيقعد فيها الكلب كتير و إشتغل بالعجينة
4- بص عل المراتب و المخدات (الحتت القطن) و إقلب المراتب و حط كله فى الشمس ​​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2014)

يا اورجيانوس  بص مدام وصل بالمرحله دى و الكم ده يبقى بيك على الفلايه بسرعه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2014)

القراد ده عباره عن حشرات شبيها بالأمل الى بيجى فى شعر البشر
بس مختلف شكلا شويه و عنده اكياس تعبى دماء اكثر من الامل-- بس القراد و الامل الاتنين بيتغزو على الدماء.


----------



## soul & life (11 يونيو 2014)

المشكلة انه الحر بيساعد اوى فى الحكاية دى والادوية مبقتش فعالة 
زى الاول


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2014)

هات الدواء--- 
 و يكون معاك فلايه و ملقات
بعد ما تحمى الكلب غرقه بالدواء--
 المفروض هيدوخوا شويه-- 
تقوم ممشطه بالمشط الفلايه ده الناحيه الواسعه شويه 
و ممكن تستعين كمان بالملقات و تشدها من الجزء الامامى--
مشكله القراد انها بتثبت فى مكانها و مش بتتنقل زى الامل--
هى تثبت بوزها و تفضل تمص و متتحركش كتير-- علشان كدا اوقات بتوجع الكلب و هى بتسيبه
زى كدا لما تكون واحد عاضض حاجه و ماسك فيها و انت بتشدها علشان تفصلها--
 بس لازم تساعده لانهم بيمصو دمه حرام


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هات الدواء---
> و يكون معاك فلايه و ملقات
> بعد ما تحمى الكلب غرقه بالدواء--
> المفروض هيدوخوا شويه--
> ...



*ما يحلق له بدل ما يفليه​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2014)

تفليته مش  صعبه زى الامل--
 الاراد بيبقى باين و ظاهر--  بس يحلق له دى الكلب بيبقى جلده حساس و شعره بيحمى جلده-- خصوصا فى الصيف هيبقى صعب على الكلاب اوى-- الكلاب الى هو حاتطهم مش من الكلاب الى عندهم كثافه جامده فى الشعر-- ممكن الولف شويه بس بيبقى شكله جربه خااالص لما يتحلق


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تفليته مش  صعبه زى الامل--
> الاراد بيبقى باين و ظاهر--  بس يحلق له دى الكلب بيبقى جلده حساس و شعره بيحمى جلده-- خصوصا فى الصيف هيبقى صعب على الكلاب اوى-- الكلاب الى هو حاتطهم مش من الكلاب الى عندهم كثافه جامده فى الشعر-- ممكن الولف شويه بس بيبقى شكله جربه خااالص لما يتحلق



*ما يبقى شكله جربة و لا جربة و لا جربة يعنى :smile02​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما يبقى شكله جربة و لا جربة و لا جربة يعنى :smile02​*


 
لاااااااا  شكله و برستيجه وسط الكلاب التانيه يروح-- كدا مينفعش--

 بس موضوع وضع الدواء بعد كدا التمشيط بالفلايه ده نتيجته  كويسه--بس ياريت قتل الاراد بئا بعد خلعه--
بس لازم التمشيط دى بتشيل اكواااام---
 و بعدها يستحمى و بعدها بشويه يتوضع دواء تانى-- هى مجهود شويه فى الاول -- بس بعد كدا هيبقى تمام--
 و بعدين المكان الى قاعدين فيه لازم يتنظف كويس و يترش بالدواء بتاع القراد بردوا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لاااااااا  شكله و برستيجه وسط الكلاب التانيه يروح-- كدا مينفعش--
> 
> بس موضوع وضع الدواء بعد كدا التمشيط بالفلايه ده نتيجته  كويسه--بس ياريت قتل الاراد بئا بعد خلعه--
> بس لازم التمشيط دى بتشيل اكواااام---
> ...



*برستيج ؟؟؟:close_tem

إيه يا حبو !!! هتجننينى

برستيج الكلب ؟؟ أودام مين ؟؟؟​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *برستيج ؟؟؟:close_tem​*
> 
> *إيه يا حبو !!! هتجننينى*​
> 
> *برستيج الكلب ؟؟ أودام مين ؟؟؟*​


بيقول لك كلبين باولادهم-- يعنى عيلتين مختلفين-- برستيجهم قدام بعض-- ده غير برستيج الاب و الام قدام اولادهم-- 
يا بنتى تجلهم حاله نفسيه - 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بيقول لك كلبين باولادهم-- يعنى عيلتين مختلفين-- برستيجهم قدام بعض-- ده غير برستيج الاب و الام قدام اولادهم--
> يا بنتى تجلهم حاله نفسيه -
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*ما هو إنتى مش واخدة بالك يا حبو

العيلتين هيتحلق لهم 

برستيج إيه بأة ؟؟

ما فيش حد أحسن من حد :smile02

و نمشى بمبدأ : لا تعايرنى و لا اعايرك الهم طايلنى و طايلك:smile01

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هو إنتى مش واخدة بالك يا حبو*
> 
> *العيلتين هيتحلق لهم *
> 
> ...


قاصدك الارع طايلنى و طايلك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2014)

عارفا يا ايرو-- زى كدا لو واحده إبنها يئمل-- تقوم رايحا واخداها من اصرها و تقوم تحلق لابنها ظلبته

 واحده تانيا تروح تشترى الدواء و تجيب فلايه   و تقعد تفلى فيه و تحط له دواء و تعالجه--

انا كنت بعالج كلابى بالاسلوب ده 
 استحمام -- وضع دواء-- فلايه--
 و تنظيف مكان ما بيقعدوا و رش الدواء فيها --
 و المواظبه بئا على الكشف لو فيه لسا اى حشره موجوده و المتابعه --


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2014)

الكلب الاسود اصلا نوع شعره بيبقى قصير اوى و ممكن يتقصر اكثر شويه 
لكن الكلب التانى الحته السوده دى لو اتقصرت هتبقى ابيض-- الشعرايه عجيبه جزئها التحتانى فاتح و بتبقى سوده من عند المنتصف او قبله بشويه لحد فوق-- الولف مينفعش يتحلق له...

و اصلا فى الصيف بيقع شعرهم جامد و له مشط مخصوص بعد الحمى يتمشط بيهم و بيشيل اكوام من الشعر---
لكن خصوصه الولف مش بيتحلق له


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2014)

اورجيانوس -- ممكن كمان دواء الاوراد -- الى هو اسمه لايسيد بينفع بردوا فى حمله النظافه دى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2014)

*يا قتلة يا سفاحين أنتوا الجوووز 
دة أنا هلكت ضحك 
*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> * القراد دا ليه حل واحد
> إعمل عجينة من الدقيق عل الماية بس
> نعيد تانى : دقيق على ماية
> و أقعد بأة إلزق العجينة ديه على الكلب حتة حتة
> هتلاقى القراد لزق فى العجينة​*





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هات الدواء---
> و يكون معاك فلايه *و ملقات*





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما يحلق له بدل ما يفليه​*





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تفليته مش  صعبه زى *الامل--*
> - ممكن الولف شويه بس بيبقى شكله جربه خااالص لما يتحلق





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما يبقى شكله جربة و لا جربة و لا جربة يعنى :smile02​*





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *لاااااااا  شكله و برستيجه وسط الكلاب التانيه يروح-- كدا مينفعش--*





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *برستيج ؟؟؟:close_tem
> إيه يا حبو !!! هتجننينى
> برستيج الكلب ؟؟ أودام مين ؟؟؟​*





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بيقول لك كلبين باولادهم-- يعنى عيلتين مختلفين-*- برستيجهم قدام بعض-*- ده غير برستيج الاب و الام قدام اولادهم--
> يا بنتى تجلهم حاله نفسيه -
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هو إنتى مش واخدة بالك يا حبو
> العيلتين هيتحلق لهم
> برستيج إيه بأة ؟؟
> ما فيش حد أحسن من حد :smile02
> ...





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> قاصدك *الارع *طايلنى و طايلك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## aymonded (11 يونيو 2014)

أنا بس عايز اعرف ازاي انت سبتهم لغاية ما وصلوا للمرحلة دية !!!!! وبعدين انت مش كنت بتراعي نظافنهم أول بأول والا ايه لأن ده يعتبر أهمال جسيم، دية جوريمة

والمفروض تغسل مكان الكلاب كل يومين على الأقل بالماء والصابون والمطهرات اللازمة لكي لا تأتي أي حشرات من البداية، وخلي بالك القراد مش بيموت بسهولة فلازم تقتله بالحرق أو بسحقه وتسمع صوت ترقعه طفيفة ، وتواظب على استخدام المحلول الخاص بالقراد يومياً - حتى لو انتهى القارد تماماً - لمدة 30 يوم مع التقاط القراد من جسم الكلب، ومش تنسى بعد شيل القراد تستخدم المطهرات اللازمة مثل الديتول لتمسح به جسم الكلب كله، واحتمال كبير القراد يسبب حساسية للكلب ويخليه عصبي المزاج جداً، وخلي بالك لأن القراد ممكن يتنقل للمفروشات والسجاجيد لو فيه، ولازم تزيل كل المفروشات الموجوده كلها، الملايات وأكياس المخدات تغليها كويس، والمراتب ترشها بمحلول خاص بالقراد وتعرضها للشمس ، والسجاجيد ترشها برضو وتوديها المغسلة ولا تفرشها في الشقة نهائي إلا بعد شفاء الكلاب تماماً والتأكد بعدم وجود اي حشرات أو بويضاتها، لذلك نصيحة تستمر في مسح الشقة كل يومين على الأقل مع وضع المطهرات...
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ، وخلي بالك القراد مش بيموت بسهولة فلازم تقتله بالحرق أو بسحقه *وتسمع صوت ترقعه طفيفة *، .
> ​


*ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع*​


> ولازم تزيل كل المفروشات الموجوده كلها،  الملايات وأكياس المخدات تغليها كويس، والمراتب ترشها بمحلول خاص بالقراد  وتعرضها للشمس ، والسجاجيد ترشها برضو وتوديها المغسلة ولا تفرشها في الشقة  نهائي


*أنت تعزل أحسن ....
*:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 يونيو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عارفا يا ايرو-- زى كدا لو واحده إبنها يئمل-- تقوم رايحا واخداها من اصرها و تقوم تحلق لابنها ظلبته
> 
> واحده تانيا تروح تشترى الدواء و تجيب فلايه   و تقعد تفلى فيه و تحط له دواء و تعالجه--
> 
> ...



*إبنى لو أمل ؟؟

هأحلق له هو و أبوه و عيلة أبوه 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 يونيو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الكلب الاسود اصلا نوع شعره بيبقى قصير اوى و ممكن يتقصر اكثر شويه
> لكن الكلب التانى الحته السوده دى لو اتقصرت هتبقى ابيض-- الشعرايه عجيبه جزئها التحتانى فاتح و بتبقى سوده من عند المنتصف او قبله بشويه لحد فوق-- الولف مينفعش يتحلق له...
> 
> و اصلا فى الصيف بيقع شعرهم جامد و له مشط مخصوص بعد الحمى يتمشط بيهم و بيشيل اكوام من الشعر---
> لكن خصوصه الولف مش بيتحلق له



*بصى يا حبو 

صور كلاب إهيه 

حالقين زيرو
*





























*و عشان برستيج الكلب ممكن نلبسة فيونكة *






*ها إيه رأيك بأأأأأة *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *قرااااااااااااااااد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> الكلاب دول عندك ؟؟​*​


مش هم دول لكن شكلهم كدة دول صور من النت

عند اخويا مش عندي انا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بص يا باشا
> 
> اللى أعرفه عن القراد و اللى فهمته من العمال اللى إشتغلنا معاهم سنين طويلة
> 
> ...



*اول مرة اعرف ان القراد يطلع بالعجينه اعرف انه بيكون ماسك اوي في الجسم مش بسهل يطلع*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 يونيو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يا اورجيانوس  بص مدام وصل بالمرحله دى و الكم ده يبقى بيك على الفلايه بسرعه


النوع دا من الكلاب صعب تمشي في شعره الفلاية


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 يونيو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> أنا بس عايز اعرف ازاي انت سبتهم لغاية ما وصلوا للمرحلة دية !!!!! وبعدين انت مش كنت بتراعي نظافنهم أول بأول والا ايه لأن ده يعتبر أهمال جسيم، دية جوريمة
> 
> ​



عند اخويا وللاسف الفترة اللي فاتت مكنيش فاضي ليهم 



> والمفروض تغسل مكان الكلاب كل يومين على الأقل بالماء والصابون والمطهرات  اللازمة لكي لا تأتي أي حشرات من البداية، وخلي بالك القراد مش بيموت  بسهولة فلازم تقتله بالحرق أو بسحقه وتسمع صوت ترقعه طفيفة ، وتواظب على  استخدام المحلول الخاص بالقراد يومياً - حتى لو انتهى القارد تماماً - لمدة  30 يوم مع التقاط القراد من جسم الكلب، ومش تنسى بعد شيل القراد تستخدم  المطهرات اللازمة مثل الديتول لتمسح به جسم الكلب كله، واحتمال كبير القراد  يسبب حساسية للكلب ويخليه عصبي المزاج جداً، وخلي بالك لأن القراد ممكن  يتنقل للمفروشات والسجاجيد لو فيه، ولازم تزيل كل المفروشات الموجوده كلها،  الملايات وأكياس المخدات تغليها كويس، والمراتب ترشها بمحلول خاص بالقراد  وتعرضها للشمس ، والسجاجيد ترشها برضو وتوديها المغسلة ولا تفرشها في الشقة  نهائي إلا بعد شفاء الكلاب تماماً والتأكد بعدم وجود اي حشرات أو  بويضاتها، لذلك نصيحة تستمر في مسح الشقة كل يومين على الأقل مع وضع  المطهرات...


هم بعيد عن الشقه في السطح  في قراد بينزل بس بسيط الشقه

مشكله عاوز نوع دواء فعال لان جبنا كذا نوع وغير فعال
حقن ودواء غسيل 
وغير فعال


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *اول مرة اعرف ان القراد يطلع بالعجينه اعرف انه بيكون ماسك اوي في الجسم مش بسهل يطلع*



*بيطلع بالعجينة

بس عجينة تكون ملزقة 

يعنى كمية الماية فيها عالية شوية

يعنى أعمل لك فيديو و لا إيه ؟؟

بس خلى أخوك يحلق لهم الأول 

زييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​*


----------



## soul & life (14 يونيو 2014)

يعنى وبعد العجينة الملزقة يعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> عند اخويا وللاسف الفترة اللي فاتت مكنيش فاضي ليهم
> 
> 
> هم بعيد عن الشقه في السطح  في قراد بينزل بس بسيط الشقه
> ...



آها قول كده بقى فوق السطوح مع الإهمال الشديد، ده وضع تاني، شوف يا جميل الكلاب اصلها وصلت لمرحلة متأخرة قوي قوي، فصعب تلاقي دواء فعال 100 % عايزة تنوع في الأدوية مع استمرار وضعها يومياً وإزالة القراد بالملقاط مع مسح مكانه بالديتول للتطهير، مع تطهير السطوح نفسه ومسحة وغسلة كل يوم، وطالما القراد كبر قوي ولازق كده مش سهل تطليعه أبداً، المفروض ياخدهم للمستشفى البيطري وهما يتصرفوا هناك وده الأفضل، انتوا لو في القاهرة ممكن تروحوا لمستشفى الشعب لمعالجة الحيوانات بشارع السكة البيضاء بالعباسية، هو لا مفر من الذهاب للمستشفى لأن هو لوحده مش هايقدر يعالج الكلاب كلها مع التغذية اللازمة لتعويض الكلب عن فقدان الدم، ومش عارف بقى هل عملوا مرض للكلاب والا لأ لأنه محتاج كشف كامل... 

وعموماً كمان على النت في رابطة اسمهعا رابطة محبي الحيوانات ممكن تحط المشكلة عندهم يمكن تلاقي حل، مع أن رأيي أن اخوك لازم يوديهم المستشفى في أقرب وأسرع وقت ممكن... ويطهر السطوح كويس وبعد كده يراعيهم باستمرار يومياً لأن الإهمال بيأدي لنتائج خطيرة، ولو مش فاضي يبعهم أفضل بعد علاجهم أو يديهم لحد يكون قادر على العناية بيهم... 
​


----------

